# What a mac addicts collection looks like after 3 years!



## User49 (May 14, 2008)

I thought it was about time to take stock. I've been collecting since June 2006. I found some items on ebay if I missed the collections. My favorite collection so far has been Lure and Fafi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In March I was employed by my local Mac as a partimer and I'm hoping to eventually get more hours! I have a HUGE passion for the products and company! As you can see.... I always love seeing what people have in their collections so I thought I'd share mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And at the bottom, my new traincase/bag for when I do freelance as I walk everywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes I am that sad that I alphabetically keep log of my mac stuff:

*Powders                                            
*Belightful(g)
Blush Baby
Dancing Light(g) Global Glow(m)
Golden 
Honour(g)
Mocha 
Northern Light(m)
NW20 Powder
Pearl Blossom
Sassed Up(g)

*Brushes*
116/187/190/209/214/219/227/239
266


*Pencil Liners
*
Blooz
Duck
Engraved x2
Fascinating
Forever Green x2
Foxy Lady
Lingering (4brws)
Minted
Out To Sea
Powersurge x2
Smolder
So There Jade
Stubborn Brown x2
Tarnish
Teddy
Soft Sparkle 12/ '07 Set

*Liquid Liners
*Aqualine
Blue Horizon
Boot Black
Divine Lime(g)
Inky
Lime Dandy(g)
Oxidate(g)
Pop Iris
Peacocky(g)
Pewterpink(g)
Point Black
Wonderwhite(g)

*Fluid Liners
*Blue Peep
Blitz & Glitz
Delphic
Dipdown
Haunting
Macroviolet
Non-Conformist
Royal Wink
Uppity

*Eye Shadows 
*Amber Lights
Aquadisiac
Bang On Blue
Beauty Marked
Bitter
Black Tied
Bravado
Carbon
Charred
Club
Contrast
Chrome Yellow
Cranberry
Crystal Avalanche
Deep Truth
Digit
Electra
Electric Eel
Era
Fawnstastic(b)
Femme-Fi
Fertile
FirespotFlashtrack
Fresco
Fresh Green Mix
Fresh Water
Gentle Fumes
Gesso
Gleam
Gorgeous Gold
Green Smoke
Honesty
Honey Lust x2
Hot Contrast(mineral)
Humid
Innuendo
Jest
Juxt
Magnetic Fields
Mancatcher
Malt
Medallion
Meet The Fleet
Mercurial(m)
Modern Heir
Mystery
Nocturnal
Pandemonium 
Passionate
Pink Venus
Pearl (base)
Phloof!
Pink Freeze
Polar Oppostites(mineral)
Quarry
Queens Jewel
Restless
Rondelle
Rice Paper
Rose Blanc
Retro Speck
Sable
Saddle
Satin Taupe 
Sea Myth
Sea & Sky(mineral)
Shale
Shell(c)
Silverwear
Smut
Soba
Shadowy Lady
Shimmermoss
Shroom x2
Silver Ring 
Stars n Rockets
Submarine
Sumptuous Olive
Sushi Flower
Take Wing
Texture
Tickles
Trax
Trophy Pink
Waft
Waternymph
Wedge
Woodwinked

*Pigments*
Accent Red(s)
Acid Orange(s)
Bell Bottm Blue (s)
Blue Horizon(s)
Blue Brown
Bright Coral(s)
Bright Fuchsia(s)
Copper Sparkle(ss)
Cornflower
Dark Soul
Dazzle Ray(ss)
Emerald Green(s)
Fairylite
Forest Green(ss)
Frozen White 
Fuchsia (s)
Golden Lemon (s)
Golden Olive
Helium 
Jardin Aires
Kitchmas (s)
Lark About
Lily White(ss)
Lovely Lilly(s)
Mutiny
Naked
Naval Blue(ss)
Old Gold
Pink Opal
Pink Pearl
Rebel Rock Blue
Reflects Antique –Gold(g)
ReflectsBlue(ss)(g)
ReflectsGold(ss)(g)
Reflects
Transparent Teal(g)
3D Silver(g)
Silver Dust(s)
Silver Fog
Softwash Grey(ss)
Sunpepper(ss)
Tan
Teal
Vanilla
Violet

*Paints*
Bare Canvas
Base Light
Canton Candy(s)
Deep Shadow
Flammable
Graphito
Shimma

*Shade Sticks
*Bei-Jing
Crimsonair
Fresh Cement
Gracious Me
Overcast
Sea Me
Shimmermint

*Lip Sticks
*Angel
Bombshell
Brew
Chatterbox
Expensivo
Fetish
Freckletone
Funshine
Hue 
Honeylove
Jubilee
Long Stem Rose
Lovelorn
Mellowarm
Morange
Myth
Over Rich
Pink Nouveau
Plink!
Politely Pink
Retro Fluid
Ruby Woo
Saint Germain
Snob
So Romantic
Strange Hybrid
Tiger Tiger
Vegas Volt
Zandra

*Lip Liners
*Brick
Dervish
Neutralzone 
Stripdown
Subculture

*Lip Glosses
*Bountifull
Cellopink Lip Jelly
Ensign 
Love Knot
Malibu Barbie
Oyster Girl
Foolishly Fab
Fullfilled
Softnote(tt)
Sugar Trance Fafi
Sweetness
Take A Hint(tt)
Tender Baby(tt)
Totally It
Vital Spark
Wildly Lush
Paint Pots
Rollicken 


*Other
*Glimmer(c)
Fix +
Sharpener
Turquatic Perfume

* tt=tendertone g=glitter c=cream m=mineral s=sample size ss=smaller size


----------



## melliquor (May 14, 2008)

Awesome collection.


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

WOW i love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its huge


----------



## MACATTAK (May 14, 2008)

Love the collection!


----------



## User49 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! xx


----------



## wifey806 (May 15, 2008)

Super cool collection!! I have 2 questions though... what collection had e/s with white packaging? And which lipglass had that tiger print lid? Those are so cool looking


----------



## wifey806 (May 15, 2008)

OMG ... lol ps, i just realized you alphabatized your list! I love that !!


----------



## User49 (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_OMG ... lol ps, i just realized you alphabatized your list! I love that !!_

 
Yeah I have a lot of time on my hands lol! I've always been a bit obsessive compulsive like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well the white packaging was from Moonbathe Collection and the Tiger packaging was from Raquel Welch Icon Collection. Both I think were out early last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a Raquel Welch lipstick as well and sold it on ebay (why why why???!!) I wish I could get it back. I also sold a purple lipstick from strange hybrid and I want that back too! I have learnt my lesson! xx


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

That's an amazing collection! where did you get your train case? I love it!


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

Amazing, do you work for mac? where did you buy the necklaces from?


----------



## User49 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks! I got my traincase from Makeup Cases | Cosmetic Cases | Train Cases and had it sent from the states! You can barter with them for postage costs! And yep I work for Mac, I was employed this year. I got the necklace from ebay though! Usually they give staff that necklace at Christmas time, but I just couldn't wait to get it so I found it on ebay and as I know they are hard to come by I offered a buy it now price to the seller


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 18, 2008)

*I love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Lots of variety.*


----------



## keedylala (May 18, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Thanks! I started my collection in May 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it seems we have been collecting very similar!


----------



## concertina (May 19, 2008)

Wowwie Wow!! What collection are the eye-shadows with the teal packaging from?! I *love* that packaging! (Is that a weird thing to say, lol?!)


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] girl!!! That is a fierce collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 19, 2008)

Awesome collection!  I love how organized you are-very cool!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 21, 2008)

I've been looking into getting that train case. How do you like it? Where do you store your pigments (This is a huge issue for me having as many as I do)?


----------



## User49 (May 21, 2008)

Concertina: The pretty teal packaging was from Lure June 2006. It's gorgeous isn't it! I just need to find Idol Eyes on ebay in the teal and a few lipglosses and then I'll be happy with it!

iluffyew769769: 
Well this is the traincase I use when I do freelance make up as I have to walk about a lot of places. Here are some pics of how I store my pigments and the rest of the lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pigments I keep in a little plastic craft box I found in an art store: 





[/IMG]

All my shadows/powders/lipsticks ect go in this traincase i bought from Luggage | Handbags | Briefcases | Suitcases | Laptop Bags I really like it! :





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

And eyeliners/other powdres/ect go in these two stacked plastic storage drawer units that I found for really really cheap in QD :






[/IMG]


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 21, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 22, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!!  Your shadows and pigments are just stellar!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (May 22, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesome collection.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 25, 2008)

#$%#!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttplusd (May 26, 2008)

wooowww.... im quite jealous of your rediculously incredible collection!


----------



## hr44 (May 27, 2008)

EEKK love the collection and I ALSO have my stuff in an alphabetized list! =) 
Woohoo to being slightly OC. ;-) Lol.
I need it or otherwise I might forget what I have and purchase a double by mistake.


----------



## wifey806 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for telling me about those special collections (moonbathe and raquel).


----------



## mizzbeba (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_EEKK love the collection and I ALSO have my stuff in an alphabetized list! =) 
Woohoo to being slightly OC. ;-) Lol.
I need it or otherwise I might forget what I have and purchase a double by mistake._

 
Glad to see I'm not the only one with thie fear of double purchasing!  I downloaded my notepad notes with my alphabetized collection to my ipod so my makeup list is ALWAYS with me!


----------

